# Aircraft Spruce Spinners



## 1 Albee (Jan 7, 2020)

I have a Aircraft Spruce BM-3 spinner and wanted to get a different forward bulkhead. Contacted spruce and found out they are no longer selling this brand of spinner (the guy who made them died). Probably will now go with a Catto. Posted so if you are planning on using a this spruce spinner there no longer available.
Phil


----------

